# Did my Employer trick me?!



## angie08 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi guys! I was recently terminated. With the company I was working for, they always give settlement letter for employees to be signed once they are terminated. This morning, my HR told me to be in the office for settlement and labour card cancellation. He gave me the labour card cancellation letter and I signed it. I waited for him to give me the settlement letter for me to sign but he said I will have to wait for 2 days and I don't have to sign it, they will just send the money to my account. I was surprised when he said that because all the other terminated employees had to sign the settlement letter. 

Then after I got home, I realized my mistake. I didn't know that I should never sign the cancellation of labour card without signing the settlement letter. I was so clueless. 

My question is, do employers have the right to do that? Can I still complain to the company or labour for the settlement? If I have to go the labour court directly, do I need to pay anything for that? 

I'm so stressed out right now cos I've been waiting for that settlement. I hope they will still give me the right amount


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

angie08 said:


> Hi guys! I was recently terminated. With the company I was working for, they always give settlement letter for employees to be signed once they are terminated. This morning, my HR told me to be in the office for settlement and labour card cancellation. He gave me the labour card cancellation letter and I signed it. I waited for him to give me the settlement letter for me to sign but he said I will have to wait for 2 days and I don't have to sign it, they will just send the money to my account. I was surprised when he said that because all the other terminated employees had to sign the settlement letter.
> 
> Then after I got home, I realized my mistake. I didn't know that I should never sign the cancellation of labour card without signing the settlement letter. I was so clueless.
> 
> ...


What's on the settlement letter? If it's a quitclaim you're signing in favor of the company, then it's something THEY should be worried about, because then it would be a release of all your claims against the company upon payment of X amount, and by not signing it, you're not waiving any right to future claims. But if it's something that says the company releases you from any claims THEY might have against you, you have to secure it. (Although it's highly unlikely that a document like the latter would have to be signed by the employee.)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

When you leave a settlement letter stating that the company has paid all their dues to you has to be signed - this is ALWAYS in Arabic and is sent to the Labour department and immigration to cancel your visa.

I would call the MOL and tell when what happened. Also I wouldn't be waiting for the company to put money in your account. I've always had final settlements given by cheque at the time of signing the letter.


----------



## angie08 (Nov 6, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> When you leave a settlement letter stating that the company has paid all their dues to you has to be signed - this is ALWAYS in Arabic and is sent to the Labour department and immigration to cancel your visa.
> 
> I would call the MOL and tell when what happened. Also I wouldn't be waiting for the company to put money in your account. I've always had final settlements given by cheque at the time of signing the letter.


They didn't give me the settlement letter. They gave me a letter of labour card cancellation. The HR told me that signing the settlement isn't necessary. I called the MOL and they said that once I've signed the cancellation of labour card, they can't do anything about it, but the labour court can solve it. Do I have to pay anything if I complain directly in court?


----------



## itismelee (Nov 27, 2012)

You must have singled on receiving all your dues. Otherwise they wouldn't have been able to cancel your labour card.

Yes the court is going to cost you some. If your due is anything bellow 15k it wouldn't be worth it to sue them. Unfortunately!

However, consenting a labour lawyer is the best you can do.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

angie08 said:


> They didn't give me the settlement letter. They gave me a letter of labour card cancellation. The HR told me that signing the settlement isn't necessary. I called the MOL and they said that once I've signed the cancellation of labour card, they can't do anything about it, but the labour court can solve it. Do I have to pay anything if I complain directly in court?


....... So do you mean that they have not YET paid you the final dues ,in your account . If the company has paid you in full ,then I don't think if it matters that you have signed the settlement letter or not ?


----------

